# PCE FWS20 Higrometro



## Estação SP (3 Mar 2014 às 17:08)

Boa Tarde Pessoal.

Desde que tenho a a Estação PCE FWS20 tenho tido sempre problemas ao nível de registos de humidade.

A primeira ISS passado algum tempo começou a ter problemas não passava dos 88% depois aconteceu o mesmo com um ISS que a PCE me mandou pela garantia também depois em dias de muita chuva continuava a nao passar dos 88%.


Depois decidi então comprar uma ISS nova e está  a meio ano lá no RS e nos dois primeiros meses até chegava aos 99% mas nestes dias de chuva continua não passa dos 88% e já está a ter os mesmo sintomas que as outras duas ISS.
E conheço estações da PCE que com um dia de chuva chegam muito facilmente aos 99%.


Só não estou para andar sempre a comprar ISS todos os anos.
Mais alguém teve o mesmo problema?

E dantes a PCE fabricava as estações com higrómetros capacitivos agora os higrómetros são uma grande bosta.


Cumprimentos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Mar 2014 às 17:37)

O higrómetro da minha PCE "passou-se" quando passou a tempestade stephanie e desde esse dia o máximo que registou foi 27%


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 18:07)

Coloquem sensor de humidade novo. São baratos e não custa nada a meter


----------



## actioman (3 Mar 2014 às 18:26)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Coloquem sensor de humidade novo. São baratos e não custa nada a meter



Eu enquanto tive PCE também me aconteceu uma vez, mas só uma! Troquei o ISS e pronto.

pedro_cvl como se faz essa mudança!? Podias deixar aqui um, manual "how to"? Certamente para muitos de nós poderá ser muito bom e poupar umas massas! 

Eu ainda tenho um ISS desses, o tal que referi antes que avariou o sensor da humidade relativa, e assim tentaria fazer a sua reparação de forma a ficar com o sensor operacional novamente.

Desde já obrigado!


----------



## Zapiao (3 Mar 2014 às 20:14)

Iss ?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2014 às 20:50)

Integrated Sensor Suite. Designação mais usada nas Davis.


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mar 2014 às 21:16)

Boa Noite

As primeiras versões da PCE os higrómetros eram capacitivos sao higrómetros muito melhores como a Davis e a Vaisala que também usam higrómetros capacitivos  

Agora a PCE mete do material mais fraco que há que é para render no dinheiro


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mar 2014 às 21:19)

Isso não será agua no emissor...que a uns dá esses problemas a outros e/ou problemas na transmissão


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 21:44)

Primeiro digam-me se os sensores da Davis sao do tipo SHT15. Se forem cada um custa uma media de 20 euros. Se forem sensores de humidade normais sao centimos cada um. O que acontece é que os sensores de humidade tem uma pelicula em cima dos circuito que tem a propriedade de absorver mais ou menos humidade do exterior. Quando recebe muita humidade torna-se mais facil passar a corrente e quando esta mais seca torna-se mais dificil. O sistema electronico interpreta a corrente que passa no sensor e atribui um valor em % de humidade. Como sao sensores que estao no exterior danificam-se mais rapido porque o sol e os UV que incidem indirectamente no sensor dão cabo da dita pelicula. Na minha Auriol decidi por fim meter o sensor com um protector que ja vinha com o sensor. Remedio santo. Tanto vai dos 20% de humidade como vai aos 99%. Li uma vez aqui num poste dum tipo que se ria porque a Auriol usava termistores para medição da temperatura....é uma das formad mais certas de medir temperatura. A resistencia do mesmo altera com a temperatura e os valores nada ficam atras dum sensor SHT.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Mar 2014 às 22:01)

pedro_cvl disse:


> O sistema electronico interpreta a corrente que passa no sensor e atribui um valor em % de humidade.



Geralmente é um MCU (microcontrolador) que compara o valor da corrente com o mapa de valores que tem na memoria.


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 22:03)

Isto é um sensor dos normais. Reparem que os contactos não se tocam. Em cima existe uma pelicula que com a humidade deixa passar mais ou menos corrente entre os contactos. São baratos e faceis de mudar.É agarrar no ferro de soldar e troca-los.




Isto é um sensor da gama SHT





São mais caros que os outros mas tambem podem ser mudados.
Existem ainda outros embutidos nos sensores da gama DHT que são extremamente sensiveis. Tenho ca em casa mas nunca usei. Mas se querem que a humidade passe dos 8 para os 80 em segundos então estes são optimos. Penso que numa estação se quer algo que seja gradual e não imediato como tal nunca usei.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mar 2014 às 22:42)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Isto é um sensor dos normais. Reparem que os contactos não se tocam. Em cima existe uma pelicula que com a humidade deixa passar mais ou menos corrente entre os contactos. São baratos e faceis de mudar.É agarrar no ferro de soldar e troca-los.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A PCE acho que usa os ultimos


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 22:59)

Não digo que não mas custa-me a acreditar......
Acredito que usem este tipo de sensores na consola mas no exterior devem ser poucas as que usam este sensor. So vendo. Alguem que abra a caixa e que veja


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 23:00)

Não digo que não mas custa-me a acreditar......
Acredito que usem este tipo de sensores na consola mas no exterior devem ser poucas as que usam este sensor. So vendo. Alguem que abra a caixa e que veja


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2014 às 23:04)

http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2685

Este tópico no fórum do Cumulus ajuda imenso e mostra várias versões das Fine Offset abertas. Penso que para ver as imagens se necessita de registo no entanto.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mar 2014 às 23:11)

Da PCE





Não devem ser iguais.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2014 às 23:14)

Atenção que há muitas diferentes! A minha não é assim por dentro, essa é extremamente básica comparada à minha. Na minha o sensor de temperatura até está revestido de um "plástico" branco. Mas sim, o sensor de humidade parece-me similar.


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mar 2014 às 23:15)

Pois tambem já pensei em mundar o higrómetro por algo mais eficaz, mas tenho medo que depois não funcione 
Eu já abri a minha ISS e o higrómetro que usam é dos primeiros que endicaram na imagem.

Dantes a PCE dantes usava higrometros capacitivos algo deste genero
http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...nt-b-humidity-b-font-font-b-sensor-b-font.jpg


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 23:15)

Lamento mas nao me vou registar num site so para ver imagens 
A dica ficou dada. Agora é cada um ver que tipo de sensores as suas estações teem. Todas elas da para mudar os sensores. Apenas teem que compra-los


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mar 2014 às 23:17)

Dos 2 emissores que tenho são iguais ao da imagem que postei


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 23:18)

Estação SP disse:


> Pois tambem já pensei em mundar o higrómetro por algo mais eficaz, mas tenho medo que depois não funcione
> Eu já abri a minha ISS e o higrómetro que usam é dos primeiros que endicaram na imagem.
> 
> Dantes a PCE dantes usava higrometros capacitivos algo deste genero
> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...nt-b-humidity-b-font-font-b-sensor-b-font.jpg



Tambem arranjo desses. Alias qualquer pessoa arranja É so dar uma volta no ebay e ha la de todos os sensores. É de la que mando vir os meus  Mas dentro desse encapsulamento existe um sensor normal. O encapsulamento é bom porque protege mais o sensor. Na minha Auriol decidi meter com encapsulamento tal como disse e ta optima. proximo passo separar sensores do mastro e mete-los num RS pintado com tinta reflectiva branca


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mar 2014 às 23:21)

Da consola da PCE...




Mais fotos do emissor:


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 23:22)

filipe cunha disse:


> Da PCE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A placa que diz humidity sensor PCB gostava de a ver do outro lado. Parece-me que o que se ve nao sejam sensores. Quanto muito o sensor que se ve esta "voltado" ao contrario e neste caso sera um sensor redondo encapsulado


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 23:27)

Compra um sensor da gama HSxxxx e muda. São estes
http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/1...sor-b-font.jpg
Neste caso esta soldado ao contrario e o que se ve é a parte de tras do sensor....é barato e nao estragas nada


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mar 2014 às 23:28)

pedro_cvl disse:


> A placa que diz humidity sensor PCB gostava de a ver do outro lado. Parece-me que o que se ve nao sejam sensores. Quanto muito o sensor que se ve esta "voltado" ao contrario e neste caso sera um sensor redondo encapsulado



Não seja por isso


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 23:33)

filipe cunha disse:


> Não seja por isso



Exactamente. Era o que eu pensava. É um sensor da familia HSxxxx.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Humirel...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a87db5abd
aqui tens onde comprar


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mar 2014 às 23:40)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Exactamente. Era o que eu pensava. É um sensor da familia HSxxxx.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Humirel...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a87db5abd
> aqui tens onde comprar



Mas tambem pode ser algo com problemas na pequena placa onde são soldados


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 23:45)

Sinceramente? Duvido que seja da placa. A temperatura da correto? Por 2.84 euros manda vir um sensor. Vê bem que vem da china e nem pagas portes!!!!lol! 
Se te der valores iguais depois aí sim poderá ser mais alguma coisa


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mar 2014 às 23:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Atenção que há muitas diferentes! A minha não é assim por dentro, essa é extremamente básica comparada à minha. Na minha o sensor de temperatura até está revestido de um "plástico" branco. Mas sim, o sensor de humidade parece-me similar.



A tua é tão diferente que a mim parece-me que o sensor é igualinho....Não é que este sensor tb esta revestido por um plastico branco? Se calhar a tua também é basica


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mar 2014 às 00:07)

Estao completamente lixado
A minha placa electronica é completamente diferente da vossa logo nao me acredito muito que desse resultado ao mudar de higrómetro 

E os vossos higrómetros são capacitivos são muito melhores e muito mais resistentes e fiáveis 

Os higrómetros da Vaisala e da Davis tambem são capacitivos


----------



## pedro_cvl (4 Mar 2014 às 00:19)

Estação SP disse:


> Estao completamente lixado
> A minha placa electronica é completamente diferente da vossa logo nao me acredito muito que desse resultado ao mudar de higrómetro
> 
> E os vossos higrómetros são capacitivos são muito melhores e muito mais resistentes e fiáveis
> ...



As placas não interessam. Interessa sim o sensor. Ve qual o sensor que leva. Há sempre solução


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mar 2014 às 00:27)

MAs a placa electrónica a que o higrómetro está agarrado nao pode ser uma placa electrónica qualquer e sendo assim nao dá para trocar de higrómetro.

Eu queria era ter um higrómetro capacitivo ou algo do genero mais eficiente e mais resistente.

Eu na minha ISS que tenho nem sei onde está o termoemtro, acho que nem tem termómetro é que eu nao vejo mesmo nada


----------



## pedro_cvl (4 Mar 2014 às 00:34)

Estação SP disse:


> MAs a placa electrónica a que o higrómetro está agarrado nao pode ser uma placa electrónica qualquer e sendo assim nao dá para trocar de higrómetro.
> 
> Eu queria era ter um higrómetro capacitivo ou algo do genero mais eficiente e mais resistente.
> 
> Eu na minha ISS que tenho nem sei onde está o termoemtro, acho que nem tem termómetro é que eu nao vejo mesmo nada



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOl
O termometro ( termistor) devera ser um componente ou preto ou azul em forma de lagrima. A menos que o termometro esteja embutido dentro de uma coisa parecida com transistor e nesse caso não o vez.



Podia-se dizer a primeira vista que isto era um transistor mas na verdade é um medidor de temperatura. É um LM35


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mar 2014 às 00:48)

Está bem obrigado.

Eu já mandei mail para os gajos da PCE agora aguardo resposta.
Mas os higrómetros que a PCE usava antigamente eram muito melhores sem duvida nenhuma os higrómetro capacitivos sao muito mais fiaveis e resistentes.

Agora fazem as coisas para durar pouquinho tempo assim estou lixado, vou ter de andar sempre a trocar de ISS?


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2014 às 01:30)

Pois...também já desconfiava...enfim.

Houve uma altura que passei a ter uns 15% a menos, comparando às outras estações...com um pincel passei pelo circuito todo um pouco de álcool isopropílico e resolveu muito bem o problema durante alguns dias... agora voltei ao mesmo...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2014 às 02:18)

Uma coisa a ter em atenção, *não é a PCE que fabrica os sensores*. Apenas os distribui. Quem os fabrica é a Fine Offset, na China, que depois distribui pelo mundo a retalho e depois as empresas dão lhes os nomes que quiserem.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mar 2014 às 08:57)

Estação SP disse:


> Estao completamente lixado
> A minha placa electronica é completamente diferente da vossa logo nao me acredito muito que desse resultado ao mudar de higrómetro
> 
> E os vossos higrómetros são capacitivos são muito melhores e muito mais resistentes e fiáveis
> ...




Não me digas


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mar 2014 às 10:06)

Estou lixado e ainda por cima eu que tenho o RS aspirado e que vivo perto do mar é por isso que o higrómetro se estraga num instante são muito fraquinhos e muito pouco resistentes

E nao me parece que seja possível trocar de higrómetro, porque as placas electrónicas são diferentes

filipe cunha: pois são isso sim vale a pena ter uma estação com higrometros capacitivos


----------



## pedro_cvl (4 Mar 2014 às 10:34)

Estação SP disse:


> Estou lixado e ainda por cima eu que tenho o RS aspirado e que vivo perto do mar é por isso que o higrómetro se estraga num instante são muito fraquinhos e muito pouco resistentes
> 
> E nao me parece que seja possível trocar de higrómetro, porque as placas electrónicas são diferentes
> 
> filipe cunha: pois são isso sim vale a pena ter uma estação com higrometros capacitivos



Irra que continuas a dar-lhe com as placas electronicas serem diferentes........O que interessa é o sensor!!!Esqueçe la as placas


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mar 2014 às 13:17)

Mas cada higrómetro tem diferentes tipos de fazer a leitura da humidade é para isso que serve a placa electrotécnica para descodificar a sua leitura


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2014 às 13:41)

Na realidade tudo o que a placa faz é, em termos simplistas, medir a corrente que é enviada para o higrómetro, e filtrá-la para o microprocessador da "ISS" se não estou em erro, para depois a "ISS" convertê-la num valor de humidade.
Se até numa Auriol funcionou...


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mar 2014 às 14:51)

Mas já alteras.te o higrómetro da Auriol por um higrómetro capacitivo e funcionou? 

Obrigado!


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2014 às 14:57)

Tenho uma dúvida.tenho uma estação TFA 35.1083 e a HR fora casa comecou a dar me valores baixos
Dá sempre entre 25 a 30.deve estar avariado.acontece a alguém?


----------



## pedro_cvl (4 Mar 2014 às 16:19)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas já alteras.te o higrómetro da Auriol por um higrómetro capacitivo e funcionou?
> 
> Obrigado!


Acho que estas a fazer uma grande confusão com o raio dos higrometros capacitivos!São tudo a mesma coisa. Tem dois pinos e uma placa ponto!!!Meteres uns ou outros é mesma coisa porque o funcionamento é igual!O circuito mede a corrente que passa no sensor e mais nada.Onde esta a confusão?Mas se queres comprar mais um sensor completo força. O dinheiro é teu


----------



## Estação SP (5 Mar 2014 às 23:38)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Acho que estas a fazer uma grande confusão com o raio dos higrometros capacitivos!São tudo a mesma coisa. Tem dois pinos e uma placa ponto!!!Meteres uns ou outros é mesma coisa porque o funcionamento é igual!O circuito mede a corrente que passa no sensor e mais nada.Onde esta a confusão?Mas se queres comprar mais um sensor completo força. O dinheiro é teu



Boas

Olha uma curiosidade tens algum curso de eletronica?

É que para estares a dizer isso com tantas certezas parece que até foste tu que fizes.te placa 

Já analisa.te a placa electronica para ver se dava para por um higrómetro capacitivo? 

Como tu já referistes nos posts ai a trás que um higrómetro de resistência variável com a humidade o seu modo de funcionamento é completamente diferente de um higrómetro capacitivo, logo ia dar asneira da grossa.
Porque a placa eletronica está desenhada para um determinado sensor que neste caso é hum higrometro de resistência variável com a humidade 


Ps: Chamem o Dave para ele dar a sua opinião ele é que é o engenheiro da electrónica

Cumprimentos


----------



## pedro_cvl (6 Mar 2014 às 00:02)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas
> 
> Olha uma curiosidade tens algum curso de eletronica?
> 
> ...



Compra um sensor entao.Abraço


----------



## Estação SP (19 Jan 2015 às 19:57)

Boas Pessoal.

Ninguem tem problemas no sensor de humidade da PCE?
Eu já vou para o 4 transmissor e nao aguentao mais de meio ano lá fora a partir disso começam logo a estragar-se e a perder a fiabilidade toda.
Nao tem nenhuma soluçao para isto?

Obrigado.


----------



## CptRena (25 Jan 2015 às 15:37)

É meter um novo


----------



## Meteolouco (25 Jan 2015 às 16:25)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas Pessoal.
> 
> Ninguem tem problemas no sensor de humidade da PCE?
> Eu já vou para o 4 transmissor e nao aguentao mais de meio ano lá fora a partir disso começam logo a estragar-se e a perder a fiabilidade toda.
> ...



eu como só tenho a minha há coisa de 20 dias para já não...
mas a minha estação quando veio não dá a veloc.vento já pedi a substituição do anenometro....


----------



## XtraNO (26 Jan 2015 às 13:05)

Meteolouco disse:


> eu como só tenho a minha há coisa de 20 dias para já não...
> mas a minha estação quando veio não dá a veloc.vento já pedi a substituição do anenometro....


Realmente os equipamentos da PCE precisavam só de mais um bocadinho de fiabilidade dos sensores, se fizerem isso e mantiverem os preços então passam a ser sérios opositores das marcas de sempre, a consola da PCE Pro com Wifi é um conceito simplesmente espectacular, quem dera que as Davis trouxessem algo semelhante.


----------



## Meteolouco (26 Jan 2015 às 13:40)

XtraNO disse:


> Realmente os equipamentos da PCE precisavam só de mais um bocadinho de fiabilidade dos sensores, se fizerem isso e mantiverem os preços então passam a ser sérios opositores das marcas de sempre, a consola da PCE Pro com Wifi é um conceito simplesmente espectacular, quem dera que as Davis trouxessem algo semelhante.



 sim a consola é bastante agradável e simples de usar, pena é que a antena dos 100 metros de alcance hifi seja muito fraquinha...ainda não recebi o novo anenometro..


----------



## Estação SP (27 Jan 2015 às 12:15)

Boas.

Por mim o unico problema na PCE é a fiabilidade do higrometro. Tenho tido alguns problemas com o higrometro, mas penso que tambem tem a ver com o local onde está a estaçao, apanha inverçoes termicas e muita humidade ( que esta humidade é acompanhada de salitre). Acho que se fosse outro higrometro melhor que com o tempo tambem se danificava.

Mas será que só sou eu que se queixa sobre o higrometro da PCE?


----------

